# cannot change screen resolution



## tnshorty (Jan 27, 2006)

Have a H.P. pavillian model 6360 dest top pc. 
upgraded to win 98 se. screwed up screen resolution. stuck in 16 color. 
Unit has
standard PCI graphic adapter VGA
manf- standard display types
hardware version 104 
authentic AMD-K6 (tm) 3D processor
190.0. meg ram
shows two drivers c\windows\system\vga, drv
c\windows\system\VMM32,VXD(vdd.vxd)
performance status
system resources 94% free
file system 32 bit
virtual memory 32 bit
Disc comp not installed
PC cards (pcmcia) no pc card slots installed.
I cannot run recovery, old hard drive died. replaced hd, partitioned and formatted, installed windows 98 se. everything else works great, just the color and screen resolution screwed up.
cannot connect with wireless internet due to this problem.
I would appreciate any and all help to correct this.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

This normally happens when the drivers for your video card are not the correct ones. See if another driver will work. Check the Device Manager for the brand and check their web site of updated drivers.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Your specs state "Standard PCI graphic adapter VGA" which indicates that Windows does not recognise your graphics adapter.

Unless you know what type you have, you will have to take the panel off (switch off first) and take a look. There should be an identification number on the pcb of the card. If you need assistance locating the drivers post the id number here.


----------



## tnshorty (Jan 27, 2006)

unit only has one card, modem. must have built in video adapter, 
divice manager list adaptor as VGA DRV 
PCI/AGP VIDEO
SIS Intergrated video
chip set sis 5597
pavilion 6360
support ID--03-7320-0000-8430 6038
system No. D7320A
do not have any idea what this adapter looks like , or where it is located.
not familiar working on this type of equipment. my experince is with gas powered equipment.
thanks


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

This should be the graphic driver for your system.


----------



## tnshorty (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks, I will download this driver and try to get it installed. Hope this solves the problem.


----------



## tnshorty (Jan 27, 2006)

I tried to load the driver, but windows keeps overiding the new driver and loads the old driver. I went into device manager, and deleted the video adapter, rebooted the pc, when it asked for driver, sent to D drive.(CD) rejected cd and loaded the old drive. Could you direct me in the proper installation of this new driver.
sorry to be so much trouble.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Did you delete the device from Display Adapters then reboot?

When you downloaded the new driver it was a zipped file. Did you unzip it then burn it to a cd? If you didn't unzip it - this is why Windows cannot locate it on the cd.

Where is Windows finding the "Old" drivers from?


----------



## tnshorty (Jan 27, 2006)

This is the driver windows was loading for the display adaptor..
(C:\windows\inf\msdisp.inf)
went to device manager high lighted (standard PCI graphic adapter. vga) and removed.
rebooted pc. finally loaded the new driver. Now Device Manager shows SIS 5597-5598 as display adapter. Now i can change screen resolution, shows to have 
16 colors
256 colors
High color 16 bit 
now getting error screen---- "there is a problem with your display setting. The adapter type is incorect, or the current settings do not work with your hardware"
what did I screw up.
Thanks


----------



## tnshorty (Jan 27, 2006)

Tried to restart PC, today. I get error screen, "A fatal exception 0D has occured at 
0337:00005603: The current application will be terminated. Pc will only start in SAFE MODE.
thanks


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi again,

If installing the drivers for your graphics adapter is all that you have done to cause the Safe Mode boot....

You will probably curse me for this - but suggest that you uninstall the drivers that you loaded from device manager - this sounds very much like a driver issue still - see if system boots normally then.


----------



## tnshorty (Jan 27, 2006)

I tried to uninstall driver, locked system. would not do anything... after several hours I finally got it to boot up with the boot disc, had to format the c drive to get it started back.
Unit has black chip about 1 1/2 inches square on the mother board close to where the memory sticks are located. this chip has "SIS 5598" stamped on top. is this the display adapter. If so, downloaded drive should work. could you please give me step by step info, how to load this driver properly. 
My mother said that there would be days like this,!!!!
Thanks


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes it is the display adapter- manufactured by SIS Corporation.

Try downloading one from here: http://www.driverguide.com/

Login = drivers
password = all ( these are old - you may want to register for updated ones )

If using these you have the option not to register and to continue.

Select Graphics cards - SIS Corporation and search for SIS 5598. Select one compatible with your system.


----------



## tnshorty (Jan 27, 2006)

Have researched just about every site that hase the driver downloads, cannot find the correct download, that hp reccomends for this unit. ( SIS VGA 5598 1.0 driver). Can anyone help me find this driver. The ones listed on DriverGuide locks the system when installed.
Thanks


----------



## Gingermum (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been having exactly the same problems, word for word as described above. I've googled the problem and is quite common with no solution. Then I saw one guy who eventually got another graphic card for $1. So I had an old computer and took the card out of that. I now I have my 256 colors back after wasting most of a day pulling my hair out.
Perhaps you've got some friends throwing out an old PC - or try ebay!
As a note: I also ran the diagnostic test from the SiS web site. It told me I didn't have a Sis graphic card, (based on info provided by motherboard manufacturer) but I know that I do.


----------

